# 6 Habits You Didn't Know Were Keeping You Alive



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.cracked.com/article_18795_6-habits-you-didnt-know-were-saving-your-life.html

Im gonna go brush my teeth and fap. Well atleast brush my teeth.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I have an obsession with being clean, I brush my teeth sometimes three times a day...


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Impressive to say the least.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

That link made my virus software go off. Beware.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

What AV software are you using and what did it say? My ESET Smart Security (Basically NOD32 but with added Firewall and other stuff) does not detect anything neither did the Mcafee AVG or Norton online checks.

EDIT: Actually McAfee did report both positive and negative, some reports of spyware/adware. Cracked.com is a popular site tho, the third party ad companies are probably to blame.

EDIT2: http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/cracked.com


----------



## jimparter (Jan 25, 2011)

ShannaLynn said:


> I have an obsession with being clean, I brush my teeth sometimes three times a day...


Two times is enough.

Mechanicsburg PA Dentists


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Im gonna go brush my teeth and fap. Well atleast fap.


----------

